# BMX für 7-jährigen



## Lexenlewax (25. November 2020)

Hallo, 
ih möchte für meinen 7-Jährigen Sohn ein BMX kaufen. Er ist 1,22 m groß und wiegt 25 kg. 

Ich denke, dass er ein 16" Rad benötigt. Nur finde ich keine, bei denen der Lenker sich um 360 ° drehen lässt. 

Wie heißen die Rohre an den Radachsen, damit er sich draufstellen kann. Die kann man je bestimmt auch einzeln dazukaufen, oder? 

Habt ihr eine Idee? Gebraucht oder neu ist egal. 

Danke für eure Unterstützung!

Gruß, 
Lexenlewax


----------



## MirkoX (25. November 2020)

Hi, nimm ein Rad mit 18 Zoll Laufrädern. Bei einem 16 Zoll kann er es nur 1-2 Jahre fahren.
Die Rohre heißen Pegs und Du kannst sie jederzeit nachkaufen. Es gibt sehr viele Hersteller.

Ob Gebrauchtrad oder Neurad hängt von Deinem Budget ab.
Schau doch mal in den BMX-Shop von Kunstform. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (26. November 2020)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Die Rohre heißen Pegs


Aber bitte nicht aus Stahl, die sind echt schwer.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die fehl am Platz für ein der gerade mit BMX anfängt.
Hab schon mehrmals erlebt wie sich ein Kind die Dinger in die Brust gerammt hat. War immer unlustig laut.


----------



## MirkoX (26. November 2020)

Ich habe die Pegs von Skinnies montiert am BMX meines Sohnes. Die haben nur 83 g pro Stück. Mir war das Gesamtgewicht des BMX sehr wichtig.


----------



## Lexenlewax (26. November 2020)

Wie sieht es mit einem 360 Grad Lenkrad aus? Ist das ein Musthave? 
Gruß,
Alexander Rifel


----------



## MirkoX (27. November 2020)

Ein Rotor (360 Grad Funktion) ist die Voraussetzung für den Barspin Trick. Ich denke nicht, dass ein siebenjähriger Anfänger einen Rotor benötigt. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Mein Sohn zum Beispiel, ebenfalls sieben Jahre, ist schon mit dem Bunny Hop oder dem Wheeli genug beschäftigt.
Bei den hochwertigen Rädern, ist ein Rotor übrigens nachrüstbar.


----------



## PhatBiker (28. November 2020)

Ich würd auch bezweifeln das ein 7 jähriger mit ein Rotor genug Bremskraft aufbringen kann.
Die BMX Bremsen sind eh unter aller Sau.


----------



## Lexenlewax (29. November 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Wie sieht es mit Bremsen aus? Vorne? Hinten? Gar keine?

Sorry, bin kein BMXler und habe dazu auch kein Talent. Meinem Sohn liegt es eher.
Und: wo könnte man online kaufen? Gibt es Shops, die er empfehlt?
Danke nochmals!


----------



## PhatBiker (29. November 2020)

Warum schaust du nicht in der Näheren Umgebung?
Dann wär sogar noch eine Testfahrt drin.


----------



## icebreaker (30. November 2020)

Meiner (6, 1,25m) fährt das Cult Juvenile in 16", leichter geht's kaum. Bremse nur hinten. Größer als 16" würde ich keinen falls nehmen, es sei denn der Nachwuchs möchte damit Rennen fahren. 
Als Onlineshop und vor Ort ist Kunstform, oben schon mal erwähnt, zu empfehlen. Dort sind auch immer recht viele Kinderräder auf Lager.


----------



## Lexenlewax (30. November 2020)

Hallo, 
Was haltet ihr von diesem Bike: 16 Zoll Detox freestyle BMX

Das deTox Freestyle 16 Zoll ist ein eigens für die Jüngeren designtes Komplettrad, das mit seinem 23 cm großen Rahmen speziell auf Kinder ab 5 Jahren bzw. 100 - 120 cm Körpergröße zugeschnitten ist. Aus zwei verschiedenen Farben kann sich jeder den passenden Style heraussuchen.

Mit diesem coolen BMX sind für die Kids Begriffe wie Bunnyhop, Manual oder Wallride bald keine Fremdwörter mehr!

Das BMX mit 16 Zoll Laufradgröße und 23 cm Rahmenhöhe passt für Kinder mit einer Körpergröße zwischen 100 und 120 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (30. November 2020)

Für´s erste . . .


----------



## Lexenlewax (26. August 2021)

Hallo,
hatte ein gebrauchtest Bike gefunden und gekauft. Auch wenn es ein 18" BMX war, war er doch zu klein dafür. Es hat hm keinen Spaß gemacht. Ist wieder weitergegeben worden.

Wir schauen mal, wie es in ein Paar Jahren aussieht, wenn er dann diese Masse mit Leichtigkeit bewegen kann.

Danke für eure Unterstützung!


----------

